# Rescue centre's West Midlands



## wba7468

Just after some advise on rescue centre in the West Midlands. Looking to see if anybody can tell me of any other's than the RSPCA, Dogs Trust and Birmingham Dogs Home. Also for any experiences people have had with any rescue centre's in West Mids and for some recommendations 
Cheers
Shane


----------



## scatchy

Not based in Midlands but we can rehome there.
World Animal Friends finds homes for rescued dogs and puppies from Romania.
All shapes and sizes available. All animals are vaccinated, chipped, treated for fleas and worms. Adult dogs are neutered.

Adoption Fee is £200 to include travel to UK.

If you would like to offer a home to a puppy that won't otherwise get one please email [email protected]
or view here our website

World Animal Friends


----------



## j4nfr4n

Rosedene nr Walsall they have a thread here on the forum


----------



## Guest

Wythall Animal sanctuary | Just another WordPress site

Pet Adoption - Animal Allsorts - Cat / Dog Rescue - Birmingham

Ruff Luck Rescue - Home Page - Rehoming Dogs in Birmingham and West Midlands Area

About Wild Acre Rescue

Friends of the Animals Home Page

Aldridge Animal Rescue - staffordshire based dog rescue and rehoming service

And of course theres Birmingham dogs home Birmingham Dogs Home

And Sunnyside Kennels on Dark Lane Wolverhampton, no link for that one (Look at dogs available from the Birmingham dogs home link, click Sunnyside in the drop down ''centre'' list.)

(This is the main place where strays and lost dogs get taken to also)
Wolverhampton City Council - Where do stray dogs get taken?


----------



## wba7468

Thanks for the replies and thanks for those links JeanGenie - think with something like this it's better to get a recommendation of where to go


----------



## Guest

Aldridge animal rescue are helpful and friendly, I do have experience of dealing with those along with Wythall animal sanctuary (they have some really nice animals in at the moment)


----------



## wba7468

Thanks. I'm not sure what kind of dog I want to be honest - not sure if that is a good or bad thing. I'm not keen on having a Staffordshire dog but if I came across one and we clicked then it must have meant to be


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

We're in Walsall, just outside of Birmingham. Here's some of our dogs on the below link- we have around 6 new arrivals that haven't been put on the thread yet, including a pointer cross, collie/retriever mix, a lovely lurcher etc.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/305302-many-dogs-awaiting-homes-rosedene-rescue.html


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Also! I fully recommended Ruff Luck Rescue, in Nuneaton. They have some lovely dogs there, not just staffies either.
The same kennels they use house Love Underdogs (Romanian dogs). I've met some of their dogs, fantastic animals. Lovely temperaments. 

2 more for you to get your teeth into!


----------



## wba7468

RosedeneRescueWalsall said:


> We're in Walsall, just outside of Birmingham. Here's some of our dogs on the below link- we have around 6 new arrivals that haven't been put on the thread yet, including a pointer cross, collie/retriever mix, a lovely lurcher etc.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/305302-many-dogs-awaiting-homes-rosedene-rescue.html


Thanks, i might actually pop up later today if you will be open. Theres a couple I have seen on the site I like the look of. Any reason why every home seems to have a lot of staffie dogs, every rescue i've looked at has at least 4?


----------



## Guest

wba7468 said:


> Thanks, i might actually pop up later today if you will be open. Theres a couple I have seen on the site I like the look of. Any reason why every home seems to have a lot of staffie dogs, every rescue i've looked at has at least 4?


Staffies are overbred, so much so it's very desperate in rescue homes to actually find them space sadly their popularity is their downfall.


----------



## wba7468

JeanGenie said:


> Staffies are overbred, so much so it's very desperate in rescue homes to actually find them space sadly their popularity is their downfall.


It is a shame to be honest, I'm surprised at how many Staffie's I have seen in these home's though


----------



## wba7468

Quick question. The people that work at the Dog's homes are they all volunteers as not many seem to be open past 5, would of thought in the week especially they would stay open maybe 1 night till 7 or 8?


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

wba7468 said:


> Quick question. The people that work at the Dog's homes are they all volunteers as not many seem to be open past 5, would of thought in the week especially they would stay open maybe 1 night till 7 or 8?


Depends which rescue you go to. Stray kennels such as Sunnyside, Birmingham Dogs Home etc are paid workers due to their job and dealing with the amount of dogs that they do.

*Generally*, smaller rescues are all voluntary. Rosedene are, and pretty sure Ruff Luck are too. Most rescues do close at 5pm, not only so staff and volunteers can get home and aren't overworked, but also so the dogs have a cut off point and can have their own time. It must be confusing for the poor things having people walk past all the time, and so it would be stressful if this was to happen at all hours.


----------



## wba7468

RosedeneRescueWalsall said:


> Depends which rescue you go to. Stray kennels such as Sunnyside, Birmingham Dogs Home etc are paid workers due to their job and dealing with the amount of dogs that they do.
> 
> *Generally*, smaller rescues are all voluntary. Rosedene are, and pretty sure Ruff Luck are too. Most rescues do close at 5pm, not only so staff and volunteers can get home and aren't overworked, but also so the dogs have a cut off point and can have their own time. It must be confusing for the poor things having people walk past all the time, and so it would be stressful if this was to happen at all hours.


Yeah I get what you mean, just would of thought 1 day in the week they would have a late night where the close at 7 or 8 that way people would go after work. Hopefully will be popping to Rosedene Rescue on Wednesday, saw a couple of dogs I may be interested in and would like to see them and hopefully talk to someone in a bit more detail


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

wba7468 said:


> Yeah I get what you mean, just would of thought 1 day in the week they would have a late night where the close at 7 or 8 that way people would go after work. Hopefully will be popping to Rosedene Rescue on Wednesday, saw a couple of dogs I may be interested in and would like to see them and hopefully talk to someone in a bit more detail


That's great, we'll see you then! 
You can also walk any dogs that you are interested in to get to know them better yourself. Obviously dogs act differently in the kennel to out.


----------



## Kerry and Arran

*We too have personal experience of CAARS (Carers Anonymous Animal Refuge Sanctuary Charity Registration No. 1147495) Having VOLUNTEERED at this exceptional PRO LIFE Refuge Sanctuary for a number of years, we can say with great clarity and the uttermost certainty that none of what is written above bears the slightest resemblance to FACT(I would go as far as to say that it may represent a serious libel on this organisations good name). CAARS do have a number of Veterinarian practices to care for,examine,vaccinate and provide any necessary treatment arising. The animals are neutered where recommended notwithstanding CAARS PRO LIFE stance and Micro Chipping is available to those who choose this concept.Carers Anonymous Animal Refuge Sanctuary DO NOT purchase puppies ,kittens or any animals to "sell on" they in fact expend considerable expense upon the location and rescue of puppies, kittens, cats, and dogs from far and wide, only recently taking a large number of dogs from a failed sanctuary in Romania, these poor loving trusting creatures would certainly not have seen Christmas had it not been for CAARS efforts to bring them safely to CAARS sanctuary for re-homing. CAARS is a Registered Charity open to the public for scrutiny 7 days a week throughout the year, CAARS records are open for all to see, it is very wrong and disingenuous of people to slander the name of such a genuine establishment which reflects upon the hardworking VOLUNTEERS who work long and hard in their efforts to help distressed animals, for little reward except to see lives saved and unwanted pets re homed to kind and caring new owners. Hope this puts the record straight, kindest regards Kerry and Arran, for the CAARS TEAM.*


----------



## CAARS Sanctuary

We too have personal experience of CAARS (Carers Anonymous Animal Refuge Sanctuary Charity Registration No. 1147495) Having VOLUNTEERED at this exceptional PRO LIFE Refuge Sanctuary for a number of years, we can say with great clarity and the uttermost certainty that none of what is written above bears the slightest resemblance to FACT(I would go as far as to say that it may represent a serious libel on this organisations good name). CAARS do have a number of Veterinarian practices to care for,examine,vaccinate and provide any necessary treatment arising. The animals are neutered where recommended notwithstanding CAARS PRO LIFE stance and Micro Chipping is available to those who choose this concept.Carers Anonymous Animal Refuge Sanctuary DO NOT purchase puppies ,kittens or any animals to "sell on" they in fact expend considerable expense upon the location and rescue of puppies, kittens, cats, and dogs from far and wide, only recently taking a large number of dogs from a failed sanctuary in Romania, these poor loving trusting creatures would certainly not have seen Christmas had it not been for CAARS efforts to bring them safely to CAARS sanctuary for re-homing. CAARS is a Registered Charity open to the public for scrutiny 7 days a week throughout the year, CAARS records are open for all to see, it is very wrong and disingenuous of people to slander the name of such a genuine establishment which reflects upon the hardworking VOLUNTEERS who work long and hard in their efforts to help distressed animals, for little reward except to see lives saved and unwanted pets re homed to kind and caring new owners. Hope this puts the record straight, kindest regards Kerry and Arran, for the CAARS TEAM.


----------



## nightkitten

Why is the above post double posted under 2 different usernames (both only just joined) and why have you suddenly picked up a post from 1.5 years ago???

Other than wanting to cause problems???


----------



## tincan

I too am puzzled by this .......... Very strange indeed . And the motive is ?


----------



## Kerry and Arran

There is no sinister reason for this post being duplicated. We are volunteer members of Carers Anonymous Animal Rescue Sanctuary and it was us that picked up on this awful and unjustified SLANDER relating to CAARS practices and services and so logically we decided to join the forum so that we could put CAARS position straight, which we have done. Kerry and I then approached CAARS Committee and suggested that CAARS might wish to join the Forum as this would in our opinion be an assett to the organisation not only to make it more visible in the community but also to aid and advise on matters over which it has proven expertise. CAARS will now be posting regularly and is available to other members to provide sound advice on all aspects of animal care ect ect. Thank you Nightkitten and Tincan for providing this opportunity to explain our 'motives' and GOOD INTENTIONS Best Wishes to all.


----------



## MCWillow

If CAARS will now be posting regularly, is there some reason why they couldn't post their _own_ view of what had been posted before, instead of just copying and pasting what you had written?

If, in fact, it is actually the rescue posting, rather than volunteers they *'employ' , why would they not have their _own_ words to defend themselves to put peoples minds at rest?

* sorry for using the word 'employ' - I work for a charity myself, and cant for the life of me think what the correct word is!


----------



## nightkitten

Kerry and Arran said:


> There is no sinister reason for this post being duplicated. We are volunteer members of Carers Anonymous Animal Rescue Sanctuary and it was us that picked up on this awful and unjustified SLANDER relating to CAARS practices and services and so logically we decided to join the forum so that we could put CAARS position straight, which we have done. Kerry and I then approached CAARS Committee and suggested that CAARS might wish to join the Forum as this would in our opinion be an assett to the organisation not only to make it more visible in the community but also to aid and advise on matters over which it has proven expertise. CAARS will now be posting regularly and is available to other members to provide sound advice on all aspects of animal care ect ect. Thank you Nightkitten and Tincan for providing this opportunity to explain our 'motives' and GOOD INTENTIONS Best Wishes to all.


You still haven't answered the question of why you picked up this really old post?

And being sarcastic towards long standing and respected members of this forum will not put you in a good position of getting many friends here.


----------



## Wayne01

I can fully recommend CAARS for the following reason.

1) I have had 3 dogs from them.
1.1) Fizz GSD x - who unfortunatley has now passed (2 years ago).
1.2) Murphy - Staffy x (with god know what looks like some sort of terrier) - he is an amazing boy.
1.3) Alfie - Dobermann x Pointer - this is one big bundle of cuddles and stupididty - but with the most loyal and loving nature.

The people i dealt with had a reasonable knowledge of the dogs i took (who can be 100% sure on rescue dogs as can we trust what people say when handing them in - e.g - Alfie was said to be agressive - (Me being a ex-military dog handler and having had alfie on a walk for over an hour found this not to be the case (tried some baiting and bite work with him - total confusion he just decided a lick and a lie down was in order) after having him now for over 18 months the most agressive he gets is when i wear my slippers (monster feet) and he decides to take them off my feet and sleep on them.

So please dont discount CAARS


----------

